

Czech Communists may get share of power after snap election - mordae
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/08/20/us-czech-politics-idUSBRE97J0MT20130820

======
mordae
Routers seem to be polarized a lot more than usual this time.

The fact is that the PM's secretary and mistress used military counter-
espionage agency to monitor his wife. Unbelievable, right? That's typical
Czech right wing party behaviour since the Velvet Revolution.

On the other hand, commies seem to be the only party who actually has a
sensible agenda, have not privatized banks (unlike the main socialist party)
and have not been involved in any power abuse scandal since the revolution.

There is a saying, running around in Czech nowadays: "What is the biggest
crime of Communism? They left only 20-years worth of wealth to exploit."

~~~
zoner
And 150 million deaths, concentration camps, unborn child.

~~~
mordae
Wow, I always wondered how they managed to do that in one state with
population lower than 20 million people. :-)

------
lubos
Czech communists have been members of parliament consistently since revolution
so it's not very surprising they might become part of the government at some
point.

Most left-wing and right-wing Czech politicians including all Czech presidents
have been members of communist party at some point in their life. So in
reality, Czech republic had communists in power ever since the revolution.

Czech communist party is standard left-wing party. They just didn't drop the
name "communist" like everybody else did. That's all.

